# ceramic tile safe for aquarium?



## sakai (Apr 22, 2010)

Is ceramic tile ok to put into fish tank? my friend put tile at the bottom of his tank, now his arowana has major chipped scales. His water reading is all ok , so could it be the tiles? 

thxs


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'd say no. Anything could be leeching out of those things. I'd consider using granite our skate tiles possibly but not ceramic...


----------



## angryinsect (Apr 21, 2010)

ceramic is inert as far as i know, it shouldn't be a prob after all bio max and other filter medias are made from it


----------

